
Consumers Won't Pay $120 for Windows 7 Upgrade  - newacc
http://www.pcworld.com/article/173868/consumers_wont_pay_120_for_windows_7_upgrade.html
======
martey
Most consumers will get Windows 7 preloaded on new computers, so this is not
an issue.

